# Der Herr der Ringe Prequel Serie: Ungefährer Drehstart bekannt



## Darkmoon76 (27. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Herr der Ringe Prequel Serie: Ungefährer Drehstart bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe Prequel Serie: Ungefährer Drehstart bekannt*


----------



## Jan8419 (27. November 2017)

Wenn es um das Silmarillion geht. Dann freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf. Das wird Schlachten ohne Ende geben und und und (ich will ja nicht spoilern)


----------



## Solo-Joe (27. November 2017)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Wenn es um das Silmarillion geht. Dann freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf. Das wird Schlachten ohne Ende geben und und und (ich will ja nicht spoilern)



Dito! Auch wenn wir nicht mehr an die Qualität eines HdR (so wenige Animationen wie möglich) herankommen werden:

Serien wie GoT zeigen, dass auch im Serienbereich viel Geld für die Inszenierung bereitsteht. Bei diesem Franchise sollte aber so richtig viel Geld investiert werden. Es geht auch besser als GoT und vor allem deutlich besser als die Amazon-Produktion Shanaria Chronicles


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. November 2017)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> ..... und vor allem deutlich besser als die Amazon-Produktion Shanaria Chronicles



Ist keine Amazon Produktion, wird immer wieder gerne gesagt, stimmt aber nicht.

Production Companies
Farah Films
Music Television (MTV)
Sonar Entertainment

Distributors
Amazon Prime Video (2016)  (VOD)

Distributor ist was anderes als Produktion.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. November 2017)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Serien wie GoT zeigen, dass auch im Serienbereich viel Geld für die Inszenierung bereitsteht. Bei diesem Franchise sollte aber so richtig viel Geld investiert werden.



GoT konnte auch erst mit explodierender Popularität viel Geld in die CGI Effekte stecken. Ob die Investoren bereit sind in eine neue HdR Serie Geld reinzuschütten, mal schauen.


----------



## Solo-Joe (27. November 2017)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Ist keine Amazon Produktion, wird immer wieder gerne gesagt, stimmt aber nicht.
> 
> Production Companies
> Farah Films
> ...



Ok, wusste nicht, dass sie nur Distributor sind. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Solo-Joe (27. November 2017)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> GoT konnte auch erst mit explodierender Popularität viel Geld in die CGI Effekte stecken. Ob die Investoren bereit sind in eine neue HdR Serie Geld reinzuschütten, mal schauen.



Obwohl man bei GoT auch sagen muss, dass CGI erst mit der letzten Staffel so richtig zur Geltung kommt. GoT war für mich von Anfang an technisch sauber. Manchmal hat man aber ein wenig geschlampt:  Bei Burgen, welche man nur kurz bei einem Schwenk gesehen hat, kam man sich vor, als hätte man bei der Produktion die Renderauflösung auf 144p gestellt.

HdR ist nicht unbekannt und die Erwartungen sind hoch. Aber wie gesagt, es kommt auf das Budget an. Interessant wird es wohl beim Cast.
Dann kann man den Investoren auch eine schöne Rendite in Aussicht stellen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. November 2017)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Ok, wusste nicht, dass sie nur Distributor sind. Danke für die Aufklärung.



Kein Problem.

Ändert natürlich nichts an deiner Aussage, Shannara ist schon teilweise etwas "billig" produziert und sehr aufs jüngere (MTV) Publikum ausgerichtet.


----------



## Grevmak (28. November 2017)

Da bekommt man gleich Lust nochmal sämtliche Filme im LOTR Universum zu sehen.

Schade dass mir LOTRO nie gefallen hat, von der Community her echt'n cooles Spiel. Bin mal gespannt wo genau die Serie ansetzt, möcht' mich aber auch nicht spoilern... Agh


----------



## Solo-Joe (30. November 2017)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> 
> Ändert natürlich nichts an deiner Aussage, Shannara ist schon teilweise etwas "billig" produziert und sehr aufs jüngere (MTV) Publikum ausgerichtet.



Gerade Staffel 2 ist mit einer richtig guten 5.1 Anlage eine Qual für die Ohren. Ich habe selten eine Serie gesehen, welche da eine so schlechte Abstimmung bietet. Da haben die wirklich den Vogel abgeschossen und die eigentlich gute Staffel 1 in den Dreck gezogen. Man kann da natürlich keinen Story-Kracher erwarten ... trotzdem war Staffel 1 insgesamt stimmig und interessant.


----------



## Solo-Joe (30. November 2017)

Grevmak schrieb:


> Da bekommt man gleich Lust nochmal sämtliche Filme im LOTR Universum zu sehen.
> 
> Schade dass mir LOTRO nie gefallen hat, von der Community her echt'n cooles Spiel. Bin mal gespannt wo genau die Serie ansetzt, möcht' mich aber auch nicht spoilern... Agh



LOTRO fand ich bis LvL 30 als Mensch Jäger eigentlich wirklich toll. Da ich von WoW kam, war ich es gewohnt, ständig dem großen Ziel vom LvL-Cap und Gear zu folgen. Bei LOTRO konnte man aber gerade bis 30 LvL entspannen und wunderbare Gebiete samt Story genießen. Manchmal habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich mit LvL 15 in Stade einfach nur Pfeifenkraut angebaut und mit ein bisschen RPG ausgefüllt habe. 

Ab LvL 30 hat man sich dann aber irgendwie verloren gefühlt und der Anreiz war plötzlich weg.


----------

